# Written test for lynch in Anaheim CA



## Eflores (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey guys so I just got a call from lynch  in Anaheim, CA inviting me to come test, this is my first testing experience with any company. I was just hoping to get some tips on what to review before taking it. Any advice would help. 

Thanks!


----------



## erodriguez1236 (Apr 11, 2012)

Eflores said:


> Hey guys so I just got a call from lynch  in Anaheim, CA inviting me to come test, this is my first testing experience with any company. I was just hoping to get some tips on what to review before taking it. Any advice would help.
> 
> Thanks!



Review all your basics, airway, cpr, bleeding control, splinting thats usually what they test on.


----------



## Always BSI (Apr 11, 2012)

I got a Email from them a couple of days ago asking me to come in for that test. 

They want copies of all my certs etc.


----------



## Always BSI (Apr 12, 2012)

Wait what day do you have to go in? I applied for the part time position.


----------



## Eflores (Apr 12, 2012)

i"m scheduled on May 8th bro


----------



## djarmpit (Nov 8, 2012)

What were your guys' questions on? Need help! I have a test next week.


----------



## Imacho (Nov 8, 2012)

You've asked the same q's on 3 separate threads now.  The q's are EMT based. Study your material and take the test like everyone else. I don't want some idiot that cheated to get the job to treat my when I need help. I want the smartest crew the company has to offer.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 8, 2012)

What does COPD stand for? What does CHF stand for? Along with other EMT knowledge. It's all really basic stuff.


----------



## MAMed (Nov 8, 2012)

Does anyone know what their starting pay is for EMTs w no experience?


----------



## djarmpit (Nov 15, 2012)

I just took my written test this morning. 50 multiple choice and 10 fill in the blank, followed by one essay.

Does anyone know how much you are allowed to miss? I know I did well on the obvious ones but there were some that I was unsure about.


----------



## EXPERTrookie209 (Nov 15, 2012)

djarmpit said:


> I just took my written test this morning. 50 multiple choice and 10 fill in the blank, followed by one essay.
> 
> Does anyone know how much you are allowed to miss? I know I did well on the obvious ones but there were some that I was unsure about.



Your a little late on this thread, but... Most companies consider 80% passing. Maybe even less depending on how desperate they are for employees.


----------

